# Selling Honey Bees for a living



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

If you sold nucs you probably sell all you had right where you are at.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

N A Beehives sells the new package cages. Thier web site says they want you to order a minimum quantity though. A good thing is that
they're in Florida. maybe save on shipping by picking them up?


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

How many hives do you have to have to take 3 lbs. of bees, without destroying said hives ?
Just wondering.

PCM


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

We get around 5#s in two shakes per hive in February and March, then two splits and brood frames as needed throughout the entire season...


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Packages are the wrong way to go for a small operation... you will need things such as a canner ($1,800), #3 cans and lids (sold in bundles of 80), a shaker funnel (our design cost about $400 to build yourself, but it is designed for high volume, a basic small scale one could be made for about $40), then you need to be able to raise and mate queens to go with the packages, and even if you buy the cages..the cost will eat up your profit margins..so buying a box car load of fresh cypress is the way to get the cost of the cages down low enough to keep a reasonable price on your packages... lastly, the experience is the most important thing that you will need... packages are extremely fragile in the early stages of creation... you need to know what time of day to shake, what temps, what time of year, how and when to water, how to process for shipping, and when you can ship so that they will survive the process...

Nucs are what you need to consider... much easier, and will help you learn as you go... and the nucs will give you a way to mate the new queens, whereas package production requires nucs as well, so you would need twice as much stock and experience just to get started...

Don't mean to sound discouraging... just want you to use your time and energy getting started in the right direction.


----------



## Heavenly bees (Mar 27, 2011)

hey russell can you explain youre method of making nucs/splits thanks


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Heavenly, would be happy to, but probably should start a thread specifically for the Russell Nuc methods so we don't get in trouble for going off topic. ;-) I'm posting from my cell while traveling, so if you start the thread, I will fill it. Lol.


----------



## Heavenly bees (Mar 27, 2011)

k will start the thread


----------



## Beerman (May 21, 2010)

I figure if I can sell my bees for $1.00 each I will be rich!!! But so far no takers  
hehe


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Beerman said:


> I figure if I can sell my bees for $1.00 each I will be rich!!! But so far no takers
> hehe


Hey Beerman I will take about 50 of your bees right now for a $1 each but I only want queens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

